# Does anyone else here thinks nintendo is spying on GBATEMP?



## kevenka (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone notice a lot of the transaltion project games we have here somehow gets ported from japan to america like 2 months later or 1 month prior to a patch release we have? I don't know... I noticed TWEWY was ported after we patched "it's a wonderful world" and now as YS is almost complete... USA is getting it... anyone else finds this suspicious?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2008)

Coincidence


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow yeah...

Now to ponder.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 25, 2008)

hm. interesting thoughts.


in case nintendo is watching....


I'M NOT A PIRATE I'M NOT A PIRTAE I SWEAR


----------



## Twiggy12 (Oct 25, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Coincidence



i think not!


----------



## Banger (Oct 25, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> in case nintendo is watching....
> 
> 
> I'M A PIRATE I'M A PIRTAE I SHALL CONTINUE TO BE A PIRATE



Much better :-)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does anyone else here thinks nintendo is spying on GBATEMP?



I dont think they are. I KNOW that they are.

Big corps that produce any media have, undoubtedly, taken to hiring people who surf the web looking for those who are pirating their stuff. Thats why YouTube-type sites for media take down Â videos alot--they could/can be sued for allowing it to remain there.

By the same token, Nintendo has people keep tabs on the PRO-Nintendo/Fansites and stuff, they keep their eyes out for forming trends and things.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this

although, they obviously aren't too keen on taking much advice from hardcore gamers, i.e. Nintendo wi-fi, old games people want revived, stuff about Brawl that should not have been in there but is


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe there are some people watching us from Nintendo or they have been on the site. This is a big community so I wouldn't doubt it at all.


----------



## War (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't doubt that some Nintendo representatives are watching GBAtemp. After all, this is one of the biggest (if not THE biggest) online gaming communities. 

However, you basing this theory on those two translations is just plain dumb. TWEWY was gonna get an NA release regardless, and the translation barely covered anything.

Same with the YsDS translation. They haven't even released a patch yet, and they're still working on JUST the first book. You'd think if Nintendo was really out to screw translators over, they would localize Soma Bringer, Tales of Innocence, etc.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 25, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLASPHEMY! YOU SAW NOTHING! NINTENDO SAW NOTHING!

srsly though, that'd be fucked up if people here got busted D:


----------



## papyrus (Oct 25, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I don't doubt that some Nintendo representatives are watching GBAtemp. After all, this is one of the biggest (if not THE biggest) online gaming communities.
> 
> However, you basing this theory on those two translations is just plain dumb. TWEWY was gonna get an NA release regardless, and the translation barely covered anything.
> 
> Same with the YsDS translation. They haven't even released a patch yet, and they're still working on JUST the first book. You'd think if Nintendo was really out to screw translators over, they would localize Soma Bringer, Tales of Innocence, etc.



And yeah nintendo know nothing except R4.


----------



## Licardo7 (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe they are whaching us, luckly we can't name torrent/ROM sites so Nintendo can't find them easier. 
Take that Nintendo, following the rules let's us break a rule.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

Take a look at darth's soma bringer patch.They've planned an english released by this year, which means that they will use darth's patch so obviously they are spying.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 25, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Has anyone notice a lot of the transaltion project games we have here somehow gets ported from japan to america like 2 months later or 1 month prior to a patch release we have? I don't know... I noticed TWEWY was ported after we patched "it's a wonderful world" and now as YS is almost complete... USA is getting it... anyone else finds this suspicious?



Does games werent made by nintendo..


----------



## Ducky (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe one of us.. IS A SPY!






Maybe its costello?! OR MAYBE XCALIBUR!
you may never know!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 25, 2008)

well, most big corps employ people specifically to browse fan sites, so I am pretty sure they are keeping an eye on here.

as I have said before, nintendo really don't care about pirates as long as it doesn't go "mainstream".  hell, the pirates here are probably the biggest nintendo fanboys


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2008)

This time of the month huh?

While the thread probably should have ended with gizmo_gal I would have to say as much as I would like to be walking down the street one day and suddenly find myself staring down a Nintendo black ops team/lawyer I doubt they care all that much.

A more interesting question perhaps is what is being done "off the books" (more legal than stuff like ddos-ing something) to undermine certain sites, while I would like to reaffirm my faith in humanity by saying they are largely responsible for the idiot quota my general experiences elsewhere would go against such an assertion.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 25, 2008)

Just in case some Nintendo rep is watching:

Nintendo, you are STUPID!  You have no 2D Metroid on the DS.


I'm sure that now they will rush one out for us soon.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 25, 2008)

Mmm, if Nintendo was honestly watching us, wouldn't they be filing action against every flashcard maker, not just the defunct R4?  Not to say that they can shut us down--oh they can.  For any reason too.  I mean, do we have a team of crack lawyers and plenty of money to go through a long lawsuit process?  Who cares if they "can't do that"?  We're already on questionably legal grounds as it is, and we're just a tiny website going against a massive corporation.  Not the best of battle situations, no?

So yeah, I'm pretty sure they don't give a rat's ass about us.  And if they really cared about wanting to squash translation projects with their own, Nintendo could have easily shut down the Mother 3 translation.  Cease and Desist, baby.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Mmm, if Nintendo was honestly watching us, wouldn't they be filing action against every flashcard maker, not just the defunct R4?  Not to say that they can shut us down--oh they can.  For any reason too.  I mean, do we have a team of crack lawyers and plenty of money to go through a long lawsuit process?  Who cares if they "can't do that"?  We're already on questionably legal grounds as it is, and we're just a tiny website going against a massive corporation.  Not the best of battle situations, no?
> 
> So yeah, I'm pretty sure they don't give a rat's ass about us.  And if they really cared about wanting to squash translation projects with their own, Nintendo could have easily shut down the Mother 3 translation.  Cease and Desist, baby.



They do have people who surf around on sites like this, but as you said they don't really care about taking us down.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 25, 2008)

I admit it. I'm a nintendo staff. I'm one of those asian guys that go door to door driving a white hatchback car saying "Wii would like to play." and then I just intrude without letting them say a word. Hook up my wii and just start swinging around the wiimote.


----------



## War (Oct 25, 2008)

If two old asian guys came up to my doorstep and said "We would like to play", I'd close the door on them and call the cops.


----------



## Law (Oct 26, 2008)

nin10do


----------



## Banger (Oct 26, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Nintendo, you are STUPID!  You have no 2D Metroid on the DS.


2D Metroid would be hot.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, perhaps this is the real reason some of the staff left and some new ones are being put in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.......curse you PharaohsVizier......now we have to change the name....again....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me,how did you know? Was it my ass tattoo?


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 26, 2008)

the more you say Nint3nd0 they will find this place lol **Keywords you use in your posts**


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 26, 2008)

They have better things to do.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 26, 2008)

GBA_Temper said:
			
		

> the more you say Nint3nd0 they will find this place lol **Keywords you use in your posts**



NINTENDO, nintendo, Nintendo, NiNtEnDo, ???????????


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

True that, I don't think they see us as a threat.....and besides, we don't do anything illegal....Funny thing is, they could actually learn from us! And improve, by listening what people here talk!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 26, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> True that, I don't think they see us as a threat.....and besides, we don't do anything illegal....Funny thing is, they could actually learn from us! And improve, by listening what people here talk!


I hope they do come here and listen. This will make them run away from all the n00b questions/request/r4.


----------



## frostfire (Oct 26, 2008)

Nintendo, if you read this; make a 2d metroid for DS since all of us GBAtempers want one!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> frostfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ssssshhhhh!! Keep it  low!!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 26, 2008)

You all realize that for every one of "us", there are AT LEAST 100 people that WOULD pay to play it, don't you?

That's why I complain that there is no 2D Metroid on DS.  It would be an instantaneous best-seller.  It amazes me that Nintendo hasn't jumped all over it, which leads me to believe that Nintendo has lost their minds when it comes to the loyal Nintendo fans that have always been there.  They now cater to the noobs (casual gamers) and have all but forgotten about the people who's loyalty and trust in them has made them the legacy they are now.

It's all well and fine to attract new gamers with the casual stuff, but there needs to be a balance between the noob and the hardcore gamers.  Metroid is just the BEST example of a single game that could really swing that balance closer to even.  Just that ONE game would do a lot to alleviate the alienated feeling people like me are starting to feel with Nintendo.

In my opinion, the reason they love the noob games is that noobs are easier to satisfy than the hardcore gamers and they don't have to work nearly as hard to produce some crappy casual game as they would to produce a good hardcore game. They have become lazy and are resting on their laurels.

And I hope the "spies" that may exist around here sees this and takes it to heart and does something about restoring the balance.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 26, 2008)

Nintendo, if you make an F-Zero DS, I will buy it five times.
And i'll give you my children.


----------



## Maybe (Oct 26, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Yes I realize there are plenty of people that would buy it (personally I never liked Metroid, 2D OR 3D).



Haha so I'm not the only one who never cared for Metroid. Anyways, Nintendo, if you really wanna make us happy, (well, me at least) you could make a Mother 4 for ds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah right...or Golden Sun 3 like everyone wants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that will never happen. It seems like the only thing ds gets anymore is cooking, brain, language, and pokemon games.


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Nintendo, if you make an F-Zero DS, I will buy it five times.
> And i'll give you my children.


lol i'll give them my family too even if they dont make a new game


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 26, 2008)

My wishlist for Nintendo.
1. F-Zero DS.
2. Mother 4
3. Mother 1-2-3 complication
4. Golden Sun 3
5. Punchout DS
6. Donkey Kong Country DS
7. Wave Race DS
8. 1080 Snowboarding

Third Parties.

1. Banjo Kazooie 
2. Goldeneye 007 DS
3. X-Com DS
4. Extreme-G ( bitches )
5. Chrono Trigger Sequel
6. Tekken DS (A GBA version happened)
7. Anything involving zombies eating neighbors.


----------



## Maybe (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha Chrono Trigger sequel would be awesome


----------



## kevenka (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I think there is someone who is here telling nintendo when a translation project is done and then just copyrighting it and sell it publicly =/
But w/e, I just feel sorry for the guys actually translating like noitora and darknemises


----------



## da_head (Oct 27, 2008)

am i the only one who enjoyed the 3d metriod prime? though i nvr played a 2d one, so have no idea how it is.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 27, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> am i the only one who enjoyed the 3d metriod prime? though i nvr played a 2d one, so have no idea how it is.



You mean Metroid Prime: hunters? The Ds one?

No, you're not the only one, it was one of the highest-selling DS games when it was released.

if you mean the GC and Wii ones, they are among the most highly-rated games ever.


----------



## da_head (Oct 27, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i was referring to hunters. though the way ppl are begging for a 2d one, i assumed they hated the 3d one.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 27, 2008)

mph is ruined by cheaters online


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2008)

Did i forget to mention that im a Nintendo Employee?


----------



## kevenka (Oct 27, 2008)

hey bortzanator,
How do you work for nintendo? are you paid well? Do they tell you gaming info only nintendo employees get to know?


----------



## Link5084 (Oct 27, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> hey bortzanator,
> How do you work for nintendo? are you paid well? Do they tell you gaming info only nintendo employees get to know?



I think he's playing with us. Plus how likely is Nintendo of America going to spy on us when they are busy doing other things than waste time here? Could you imagine the thought of Cammie Dunaway and Reggie Fils-Aime browsing GBATemp? I bet they're thinking "Wow, we could learn from these guys" if they went here.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 27, 2008)

Nintendo must not care too much, even if they are here randomly. If they were actually up to date, you would think there laughably out of date anti piracy page would have something that came out in the last year. lol.

They obviously do keep up with the most heinous (in there eyes) scene news though, as the recent wii firmware update would attest (their attempt to block the backup loader). Granted, that every fw they come out with to block something as a workaround in a week or less. So it's sort of pointless...


----------



## da_head (Oct 27, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> mph is ruined by cheaters online


agreed >.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course they spy on GBATemp. 

They spy on anything that's a threat...


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 27, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> am i the only one who enjoyed the 3d metriod prime? though i nvr played a 2d one, so have no idea how it is.



While the 3d ones are nice it just doesn't feel the same.....


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2008)

They spy on us;  how do you think they stop hacks if they don't know what they are?


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would also love a 2D Metroid and an F-Zero DS !!
That would totally rock !
As for Nint3nd0 spying on us, for sure the login every once in a while, but there are more dangerous sites out there that actually provide roms and also some more dev. friendly sites with lots of technical stuff.
I'm sure GBAtemp is full of useful information, and it has a huge community, but still there are other places more worth to spy on then this one.
If they ever run a googe search they'll find this place right away, so I think they must have been surfing GBAtemp at some point, but certainly not for the reasons stated by the poster of this topic.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 27, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they're watching us, but they dont care about us T_T...

They figure they'll give us a taste of satisfaction every two years or so--just enough to keep milking us. NOW they are releasing a DS that meets a very old list of "Wished For" features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get back at them by buying more consoles than games, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 28, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Well, I think there is someone who is here telling nintendo when a translation project is done and then just copyrighting it and sell it publicly =/
> But w/e, I just feel sorry for the guys actually translating like noitora and darknemises



Uhhh
no.

They definitely don't do that.


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 28, 2008)

Nintndo?/ Spying GBATemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what can you do Nintendo? I'm pirating your games!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you kidding? im definalely not a nintendo employee. however cool it would be, i would still love all my fellow tempers.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 29, 2008)

The perfect thing to email Nintendo if they ask if they pirate:
Pirate?! I don't have a boat and I certainly don't have any internets!

also, you translated TWEWY?


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 29, 2008)

GBA_Temper said:
			
		

> the more you say Nint3nd0 they will find this place lol **Keywords you use in your posts**


What the Nintendo are you talking aboot?

Now I shall replace all nouns with nintendo =D

When I was your Nintendo we didn't have Nintendo, Nintendo, or Nintendo! We had to make our own Nintendo with Nintendo using Nintendo!
But Nintendo, you have all the Nintendo you can wish for! With Nintendo being so easy, your Nintendo is so easy! Goddammit, you Nintendo's!

aren't I just a complete Nintendo? =D


----------



## Link5084 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's not like Nintendo is going to shut down GBATemp


----------



## jan777 (Oct 30, 2008)

ANNOUNCEMENT TO NINTENDO:


stop making or allowing shitware


signed,
me


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

*Changes avvie* Yeah I've been thinking about it for quite a while now but they never really attempted to shut us down...yet.





			
				jan777 said:
			
		

> ANNOUNCEMENT TO NINTENDO:
> 
> 
> stop making or allowing shitware
> ...


Co-signed.


----------

